# If I may interject  (re: server status 8/4)



## Eevee (Aug 4, 2008)

So.  Where are we.

On the one hand, we have a group of people honestly offended that FA is down.  At best they lament it; at worst they bash the admins and the site and anyone who gets in their way.  Rationale is that a month of downtime is flat-out unacceptable, period.

On the other hand, we have a group of people who don't give much of a damn whether FA is up or down.  At best they shrug and wait another day; at worst they spend their time trolling the forums and snapping at the above people.  Rationale is that it's free so nobody can complain.

Well, you're all right.  Which also means you're all wrong -- and the more vocal of you on _both_ sides are kinda being dicks.


Yes!  It is completely unacceptable for a service to be down for a month.  Great, we agree.  Now what?  This has been said quite a bit in various forms over the past month, but I don't know what exactly anyone expects to be done about it.
This service is run by a small limited number of people, only a few of whom can be of significant help in this situation.  Those few people have limited time and can only work at a limited speed.  Just insisting that work be done faster isn't going to make it happen, or even make it possible.
Yes, the deadline has been broken several times.  This is why I hate deadlines.  They aren't being given by some PR department with a wide margin of error; every deadline so far has been a regular person estimating when FA will be ready if nothing else disastrous happens.  Surprise; disasters happen.  Does that really make the staff worthy of scorn or accusations of dishonesty or greed or incompetence?

Yes!  FA has no cost to use.  That doesn't make it free of blame, nor does it mean that it is worthless.  People store art and notes there, and sometimes nowhere else.  Artists rely on it for work.  Friends have notes left there.  These people all _depend_ on this system, keep it alive by their mere presence, and in exchange expect some degree of reliability.  They have been let down.  They do not deserve snide remarks on top of that.

Yes!  It would be very nice if FA had a little horizontally-scalable server farm, a 24/7 devoted team of sysadmins, a robust codebase, triple backups, and whatever else has been used as ammunition for calling the staff inept.  Very nice indeed.  Unfortunately, FA is _gigantic_ but almost entirely unprofitable.  More machines cost money.  More rackspace costs LOTS more money.  Finding knowledgeable sysadmins willing to work for free on a clunky setup at all hours within the furry community is difficult.  Ferrox takes time.  Everything takes resources, and they are very limited.
FA is currently held together by duct tape and hope.  It has gotten a lot better (used to be Scotch tape), but there is no magic wand that can bump it up to anywhere near its ideal setup immediately and at no cost.


Be bitter if you want, but don't expect people to work harder the more you claim to doubt them.
Be cynical if you want, but delays do happen.
Be angry if you want, but nobody is out to get you.
Be defensive if you want, but yelling at people with legitimate concerns will not alleviate them.
Be critical if you want, but do not use a lack of resources to make wild conjectures about the ability of the people using them.


yak had been taking advantage of the downtime and doing work on the message center.  This was on the old server, as it was the only machine with an environment capable of running FA at all.  A couple days ago the RAID card finally gave out, ruining most of his work, and he has to do it all again.  He has been up for two days working on it.  This is the man you are haranguing.  Congratulations.


Yes, FA will _probably_ be up tomorrow, much like it would _probably_ have been up several times over by now if something else hadn't gone wrong.  This is how estimates work, how they have always worked, and how they will continue to work as long as FA does not have failover for absolutely everything.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 4, 2008)

Well said.  I come down on the side of the people who are furious about the site STILL being down, but I do agree with everything you said here.  At least someone managed to say this.


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

My only suggestion is that when problems come up let the community know about it when they do.  If Yak was up over 24 hours something was wrong.  If he had to quit working on it after 48 hours, he was obviously overworked over a full day before that happened, so I'm sure a little post about how it might be delayed would have helped blunt the reaction to it.

It might also be a good idea to refrain from ever giving "final" deadlines in the future. 

I'm not angry, but I do sympathize with the artists especially those with commisions.  As far as the art fans, which I am, we have no right to complain about anything.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 4, 2008)

Eevee mah boiiii....well said.


----------



## blowfish (Aug 4, 2008)

OK fine but mabye we should have been kept in the loop a little more. Like about the RAID card going down. That affected things and we could have been informed. The lack of info seems to be a big part of the complaining.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 4, 2008)

Manacat said:


> My only suggestion is that when problems come up let the community know about it when they do. ...
> 
> It might also be a good idea to refrain from ever giving "final" deadlines in the future.


I suspect these are both due to a misguided attempt at PR: don't tell the users anything bad and they'll be happy, right?

Imo, the users should know absolutely everything that is going on behind the scenes, at all times, regardless of how well they may take it.  On the other hand, I guess I can't really blame anyone for not wanting to add more fuel to the fire.


----------



## nemoralis (Aug 4, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Imo, the users should know absolutely everything that is going on behind the scenes, at all times, regardless of how well they may take it.  On the other hand, I guess I can't really blame anyone for not wanting to add more fuel to the fire.



I couldn't agree more. I bet (though I have no data to back me up, here) that if people had been informed that a RAID card had died, many of the people bitching about the money going nowhere would instead be clamboring to offer ideas about what card would be better, or this, or that, or whatever. They would NOT be screaming about broken promises and passed deadlines.

What would actually be nice would be a little list on its own thread in the Site Status that said what, exactly, was holding the site back from going live. Status reports keep people happy most of the time, and the rest of the time, people are obstinant.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

I apologize for my cracks. It gets a little frustrating to see the inconsideration aimed at the admin, but I'll try to refrain from such nonsense in the future.


----------



## Ralesk (Aug 4, 2008)

I have to wonder why FA can only run on that particular machine.  It shouldnâ€™t be too hard to set up a minimal environment for hacking/fixing purposes... :/


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

yak stayed up for 48hours now that dedication to the cause.  He deserves a break I can barely make it 24hours coding on a steam skin.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder if people were like this every time Yerf went down?


----------



## Eevee (Aug 4, 2008)

Ralesk said:


> I have to wonder why FA can only run on that particular machine.  It shouldnâ€™t be too hard to set up a minimal environment for hacking/fixing purposes... :/


When nobody else can access production, why bother?


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 4, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I wonder if people were like this every time Yerf went down?



Yep.

d.m.f.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok. Let's be rational. The Anti-FA group should promote other furry websites. Other alternatives.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 4, 2008)

Eevee, just a word- Well said! Myself, I'm patient about these things, because I've been on the hardware side of running a BBS before, and know the magnitude replacing hardware and maintaining a site on a non-existant budget. Yes, servers are several orders of magnitude greater than ordinary computers when it comes to something like this, but the facts are still the same: It takes TIME to have a new machine built and shipped- Not to mention the time to actually come up with the money to pay for it. Then there's the time to actually get stuff on to the new machine and optimise it so it can run on the new machine- Too many are used to stuff like that alfready preconfigured and ready to run. It takes TIME. Time most people don't seem to realise, is needed. Nothing is ready-made.

d.m.f.
(ANYTHING but indifferent!)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay, the admins inferred that I was being a douche! Huzzah!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

You know, its very intresting, notice that when the thread starts out with a well written denouncing of bashing on both sides of the isle that very few people post here. Over in the discusion bits that are devoted to the announcments, it looks like a war zone. In here though its so quiet. 

Just a intresting observation.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

I suspect most are too engulfed in the flames over there to notice this thread at all.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

to be honest they really do go at it really hard over there. I mean honestly, I've played games of call of duty where I thought the enemies were more friendly then the folks in the other forums, and they were tossing grenades!!


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I suspect these are both due to a misguided attempt at PR: don't tell the users anything bad and they'll be happy, right?


Yeah... the way I see it, FurAffinity has had enough problems during its history that a lot of folks are going to be predisposed to hate on it no matter how it's run from now on.  Basically nothing but an endless chain of damned-if-you-do, damned-if-you-don't scenarios from now on.  But on the bright side, once you get into that spot you can pretty much do whatever you feel like, based on your own judgment, and know you won't be criticized much more than if you did anything else.  Keeping the site down this whole time in order to raise money for and purchase brand-new hardware, rather than just ordering a replacement motherboard (and later, as it would turn out, having it go down yet again when the RAID card needs replaced) and getting the site back up in under a week, proves that the staff has exactly that attitude towards things.  To a lesser extent, so does spending the weekend improving site performance instead of getting the site back online as is.  So, and may I be the first person in a while to use this phrase sincerely, shine on you crazy diamond. 

I wish someday I'd be so fortunate as to work for a big website to get a feel for how often things fall apart.  The sheer number of things that have gone wrong during this downtime is enough to make _anyone_ suspicious that the donation money was pocketed and this has all just been a string of made-up excuses to stall while the money gets laundered... or at least make one wonder if you're somehow just plain cursed.  But all the other sites out there, that don't go down much, all have huge well-paid staff and many, many redundant servers that probably need fixed just as often.  If a set of redundant servers was too expensive of an option for FA, I'm just grateful that the ones you got were from companies that will dispach their own techies to fix them for free when they do inevitably explode (up to however many years the warranty was for).  Again, see paragraph 1.

One of these days I need to ask what FAP is running on and how the heck they're able to pay for it.


----------



## rednec0 (Aug 5, 2008)

i kinda fall in the middle of this. true i'm mad and all, but i can afford to wait another day, week, month (year?) for it to be back online again. however at the same time i laugh at the stupidity of the constant flaming of the staff for not getting it back online. i mean take a look at this gem i found not too long ago. this is the kind of thing that happens when they get upset over a little site such as this and how "OHGEEIMSOMADIMGONNAMAKEMYOWNSITELOLOLOL" looks sooo trollable.


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess this thread just confirms my prior impression: This forum and the people behind it are way too paranoid. Trolling or bashing has been an issue with maybe _half a percent_ of posts at most.

Geez, it's so easy: _Don't feed the trolls!_


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> Geez, it's so easy: _Don't feed the trolls!_




but but.. they look hungry...and i cant enjoy my sammich is somthing looks like its hungryer! 

haha


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Eh, the trolls are nothing.  It's the _drama queens_ you have to watch out for.


----------



## Houshou (Aug 5, 2008)

rednec0 said:


> i kinda fall in the middle of this. true i'm mad and all, but i can afford to wait another day, week, month (year?) for it to be back online again. however at the same time i laugh at the stupidity of the constant flaming of the staff for not getting it back online. i mean take a look at this gem i found not too long ago. this is the kind of thing that happens when they get upset over a little site such as this and how "OHGEEIMSOMADIMGONNAMAKEMYOWNSITELOLOLOL" looks sooo trollable.



That particular LJ Post is one, I've restrained myself from posting in, and for good reason that I won't go into here.


@Eevee - Great post. Some one had to say it, glad it was someone with as much insight and intelligence as yourself.
And, I've noticed how the first post in a thread is thee most crucial post. It determines on how everyone else is going to react to the thread. You've not only single handedly slapped everyone in the face, but then held out your hand to help pick them up. 

During the downtime, I've found other things to do and keep myself occupied. Here, take a look at this: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=78mLgd6RPWI


----------



## Tachyon (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> yak had been taking advantage of the downtime and doing work on the message center.  This was on the old server, as it was the only machine with an environment capable of running FA at all.  A couple days ago the RAID card finally gave out, ruining most of his work, and he has to do it all again.



My sympathies to yak; that must've felt terrible for that to happen.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Man, almost 520 posts in the "FA didn't come back in time"-drama thread ...
And if you tell them to calm down because it's just a minor delay when compared to the overall downtime since the hardware fault they start freaking out. No place for common sense there atm.
Sometimes I just hate human stupidity. >_<

NVM, sorry to hear that with Yak and his work being gone down the drain. I'm sure he does what he can do, and deserves to take a rest after all the work. You all do. ;-)


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Sometimes I just hate human stupidity.


What other sort of stupidity is there?


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> What other sort of stupidity is there?



Now that you mention it ... :A
Oh well, time to do some RL work again. Maybe the site's back in a few hours. If not - not good, but no drama either. ^^


----------



## TippyDeVil (Aug 5, 2008)

Never worked is server administration . . . but i've worked in customer service of one stripe or another for most of my working life.  You are, indeed, damned if you do and damned if you don't.  Not only will sh*t happen in a complicated system but people will complain about being left out or complain that you are "posting" instead of "fixing" . . . . complain that you give innacurate deadlines or complain that you give no deadline at all . . . etc.  *sigh*  some people will just complain . . . 

Personally, I have been getting a great deal of rough drafting done and some badly needed editing done on some projects I have been avoiding . . . (and spending way too much time in SL  )  not because i'm not frustrated by the downtime, of course, and many of these folks i have no other way to contact, but because, unless i can ship a case of <energy drink of choice> to the FA admins, there is NOT A DOG DAMNED THING I CAN DO ABOUT IT, and I have never know anyone to do better work listening to honking and cursing


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

Codding and tunning a system was never a trivial task for anyone, hearing that a HUMAN was working on something for more than 48 hours really makes me a bit sad... My sympathy to Yak's great effort to work on things.

There aren't "out of the box" solutions when coming to computer systems, every bit of it have to be analyzed, tested, double tested, tunned, then double tested again. If you simply put the system there to run you WILL have more downtime waiting, be sure of that.

About the site downtime, as said above and on others threads, a server takes time to be built/configured/tuned/tested, deal with that. "simply replace the damn motherboard" some say, but remember that the server was not handling the traffic that well before the situation erupted, yeah then fix it and expect more downtime, soon enough you'll have to replace the RAID card anyway (it failed while Yak was working in the middle of the waiting)... And that is why they (and I would as well) opted to buy new systems (Dell and Sun servers).

They are people like most of us, with real jobs and a LIFE to sustain, they are working as fast as they can I'm sure of that. So why bother them as this was the main thing they do? They already have been blamed enough, now it's time to see the reality and recognize their work.

I almost never post anything here but this situation people are causing is ridiculous... I hope one they they'll regret all of this... For the people working on this: Keep the great job you're doing, one day you all will be rewarded one way or another that's for sure...

No more, Gustavo. T.
Sorry for the bad English.


----------



## Ralesk (Aug 5, 2008)

> When nobody else can access production, why bother?

So that you don't have to bugfix on the live system, so that you can develop unrelated to the real system and its well-being...  Even if there's a single person hacking, it is a good idea.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

Ralesk said:


> > When nobody else can access production, why bother?
> 
> So that you don't have to bugfix on the live system, so that you can develop unrelated to the real system and its well-being...  Even if there's a single person hacking, it is a good idea.


There _is no_ live system, as the system is..  well, not live.  The work was done and bugtested already.  This wouldn't have been a problem at all save for the card dying right at the worst possible time.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

DragonTrew said:


> Codding and tunning a system was never a trivial task for anyone, hearing that a HUMAN was working on something for more than 48 hours really makes me a bit sad... My sympathy to Yak's great effort to work on things.
> 
> There aren't "out of the box" solutions when coming to computer systems, every bit of it have to be analyzed, tested, double tested, tunned, then double tested again. If you simply put the system there to run you WILL have more downtime waiting, be sure of that.
> 
> ...


 
No need to apologize; your English isn't that bad at all.  

Moving a site from one server to another is never a trivial thing (unless you're working in VMs, but a VM wouldn't work well for FA's needs).  There are always unforseen hardware glitches and new OS quirks.  Plus, you also have to go back and find all the tweaks you made to your code to work around the hardware glitches and OS quirks of the previous box, as they'll invariably cause problems in the new box.

The work Yak and the others have put into this site is nothing short of epic, and despite all the setbacks, I'm still glad I donated.


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> No need to apologize; your English isn't that bad at all.



Hehe Thanks for that... 



SDWolf said:


> Moving a site from one server to another is never a trivial thing (unless you're working in VMs, but a VM wouldn't work well for FA's needs).  There are always unforseen hardware glitches and new OS quirks.  Plus, you also have to go back and find all the tweaks you made to your code to work around the hardware glitches and OS quirks of the previous box, as they'll invariably cause problems in the new box.
> 
> The work Yak and the others have put into this site is nothing short of epic, and despite all the setbacks, I'm still glad I donated.



And yeah, VMs would be kinda bizarre for such web applications, but still, they would experience problem even if they were running VMs... New hardware, new rules for the OS and applications to play...


----------



## Felixpath (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool! I found the thread where all the intelligent, rational people are hiding. In the last three pages, I learned a great deal, didn't once have an urge to kick anyone in the teeth, and even witnessed the rare spectable of a furry actually apologizing for prior behavior. 0.0

I think I'll stick with this one.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Felixpath said:


> I think I'll stick with this one.



Well then, welcome to the party! :]


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Well then, welcome to the party! :]


 
Indeed!  Though it seems the flames in the other thread have been doused (though likely only temporarily) by a bit of silliness of a different type.  *chuckles*


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

Felixpath said:


> Cool! I found the thread where all the intelligent, rational people are hiding. In the last three pages, I learned a great deal, didn't once have an urge to kick anyone in the teeth, and even witnessed the rare spectable of a furry actually apologizing for prior behavior. 0.0
> 
> I think I'll stick with this one.



Well, I agree... It's not that good to see people trying to fight each other for such things, so we try to make things more "comfortable" in here. Welcome.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> Indeed!  Though it seems the flames in the other thread have been doused (though likely only temporarily) by a bit of silliness of a different type.  *chuckles*



Well,it was kinda funny when that kiddie showed up and started trolling around, but you know how that goes ...
After five minutes you just simply pretend that his last hit hurt sooo much just to keep him shut up his pilehole. Then he leaves all by himself. :3


----------



## BillyRabbit (Aug 5, 2008)

Psh wtf wahmbulance i want my $15K back F5 key

...

Your'e right; it's nice not to hear that stuff in every thread all the time.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 5, 2008)

One of the many reasons I haven't even touched the thing with a ten foot pole. Again, well said.


----------



## Ket-Ralus (Aug 5, 2008)

Does this thread even need to be made? Even if you have perfectly sound reasons for the site to be down there are still people who are going to bitch and troll.

I say go ahead and keep the site down to make any changes necessary for its return, as well as to do things that would be substantially more difficult to achieve after the site reopens. Anything that can be done later, should be done later.


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

Kinmotsu7 said:


> Does this thread even need to be made? Even if you have perfectly sound reasons for the site to be down there are still people who are going to bitch and troll.
> 
> I say go ahead and keep the site down to make any changes necessary for its return, as well as to do things that would be substantially more difficult to achieve after the site reopens. Anything that can be done later, should be done later.




I can't agree more with you on that... If things actually take time to be 100% then make it 120% investing (i said INVESTING) more time on it. Besides that there are things that need to be done with no clients bothering (such as database tunning/maintenance/changes)

So, I would say the same: take your time, when it's done it's done. PERIOD


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

omg ... over 900 posts.
I wonder if the site's back up before they hit the 2k. xD


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Anything an Unemployed 2-year A.A.S. Web Design Degree Holder can do to help? I worked at an Internship last summer with a small IT Company and seen my fare share of server problems. Wish I had old dudes e-mail still, but he'd fix it


----------



## Ralesk (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> There _is no_ live system, as the system is..  well, not live.  The work was done and bugtested already.  This wouldn't have been a problem at all save for the card dying right at the worst possible time.



Yes, I understand that.  My point was about why there wasnâ€™t anything else he could do the software patching work on, and only commit the changes to the now REALLY dead server once heâ€™s done messing around locally?  I donâ€™t blame him, but this IS bad code management.  Hopefully you guys DO use some VCS for Ferrox, rather than directly tinkering on the â€œLiveâ€ (=Test, for now) machine.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

Why is it unfathomable that the dev and prod checkouts are on the same machine?


----------



## vlaadlynx (Aug 5, 2008)

It's not, especially if you take into account budgetary constraints.

Personally, I'm currently running over 10 services on a single server at my office because they won't allocate funds for another one, because 'it works'. The day it dies (and it will, eventually), I think I'm going to come down with pneumonia for 24 hours and let them freak out that EVERYTHING is down, and we have no redundancy (which I have stressed multiple times to them... I even made a powerpoint).

So yea... budgetary constraints, whether forced on you, or just plain out lack of cash makes you do thinks you would rather NOT do, but are forced to.

(For those who surely will ask how you can run 10 services on a single server: MySql, Apache, DNS, DHCP, Active Directory, RIS/WDS, OpenFire Instant Messenger, FTP, Visual SourceSafe, Timesheet Management System, Exchange)


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Aug 5, 2008)

I know this is probably me just asking crazy questions, but how's Yak doing? I mean, I could've missed it, but I haven't seen anyone else ask. ^^; 

To be honest, I don't think the site is worth someone ending up in a state of exhaustion. And even with all the caffiene/energy drinks in the world, it's gonna happen.

... As far as any of the technical stuff spoken of... well, while I'm trained in networking, I'm not finished with my degrees just yet, and unfortunately, they don't really teach you much in class these days... ^^; It's more of a "Here's the theory behind it, you'll see it for real in the field!" deal. Oh well, the point is, I'm trained on Cisco Routers and Switches, and know how to use the advanced tools and command line on your regular desktop machines... so I can kinda grasp what's up, and I'm certainly one to believe that so far, everything's going as well as can be expected. As I see it, 95% of things have worked out right in the setup... it's just that the 5% that didn't work out right were big ones, and were of no fault to anyone here. 

Long story short: I appreciate all that everyone on the FA Staff end have done so far, and have yet to do. You've all basically dealt with the equivalent of IT hell, and really, that's above and beyond what anyone could've asked for. Thank you.


----------



## WarLegalomon (Aug 5, 2008)

I am one of those furries that fully understand all the hard work involved in keeping an amazing site such as this one, operational and functional.  I understand that deep down, we are all human and can only do so much.

Yak is amazing for all he's done so far and I hope he gets enough sleep so he can come back to work fresh.  Braincells work best when they're fresh.


I've wandered this forum and seen many whining and griping.  Sure FurAffinity is offline for now .. at least we still have this forum to keep in touch with one another.  We know FurAffinity will come back online, but people shouldn't whine about it.

I am probably one of those few who do not do any whining, nor tell other people to stop.  Whatever I may want to say, it won't stop the whining, it only adds to the clutter.  I sit here patiently, posting in some worthwhile good threads, PMing some friends I've made during my time here.  At the same time, I am eager for the return of FurAffinity, and I KNOW it will be much better than before with all new equipment and such.  

I much prefer to wait a month or two for all the bugs to be gone, and everything is running smoothly, rather than have the site return in a week that is choppy, chunky, rattling, buggy, and gonna go down again a few days later.

I can wait eagerly and patiently for everything to be running good, for the site to return.  I would stress not to rush things, that only leads to mistakes.  Plus, this downtime of the site gave me the opportunity to venture further into the forums, time to continue work on my stories, and some gaming time as well.


I'm glad FurAffinity will be back up and running again soon   And on new equipment at that too!

Major HUGS to Yak with Coffee and Donuts!  Hugs to the rest of the crew as well!

Thank you all for your time, hardwork, dedication, and devotion to one of the best furry sites out there!  Well, it's my personal favourite to be honest!   *HUGS*

WarLegalomon


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Takara_kitsune said:


> I know this is probably me just asking crazy questions, but how's Yak doing? I mean, I could've missed it, but I haven't seen anyone else ask. ^^;
> 
> To be honest, I don't think the site is worth someone ending up in a state of exhaustion. And even with all the caffiene/energy drinks in the world, it's gonna happen.


 
From what I've gathered from the other threads, they've not heard from Yak in about 6 or 7 hours. To me that means he's likely (a) working at his day job, or (b) still resting.

At this point, either one is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> From what I've gathered from the other threads, they've not heard from Yak in about 6 or 7 hours. To me that means he's likely (a) working at his day job, or (b) still resting.
> 
> At this point, either one is a distinct possibility.


See here:
http://community.livejournal.com/furaffinity/201414.html

He's back.  Personally, I think the month of not-enough-sleep topped off by the two days of no sleep at all finally caught up with him, and he crashed as soon as he got home from work.  That's just a guess, though.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> See here:
> http://community.livejournal.com/furaffinity/201414.html
> 
> He's back. Personally, I think the month of not-enough-sleep topped off by the two days of no sleep at all finally caught up with him, and he crashed as soon as he got home from work. That's just a guess, though.


 
Marf, poor guy....

Perhaps for FA's next donation drive, we should send Yak and the other coders on a well-earned vacation.


----------



## Felixpath (Aug 5, 2008)

Yak deserves some show of gratitude, just so he knows that some of us deeply appreciate what he's gone through.

So, after he stays awake for 48 hours straight and then breaks for some rest, certain people snipe that he should try caffeine. Considering that the human body isn't designed to stay awake for more than 16 hours or so, he's probably already poisoned his system with enough of it to kill an elephant. I love that I share a site with people who place access to masturbatory aids over the health of a human being.
</minor rant>


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Aug 6, 2008)

Heheh... ^^;;

I didn't suggest caffiene. I was merely saying that was likely what he was using to keep awake. Believe me, since at the moment I'm only a networking student and am already resistant to caffiene, I know it wouldn't work. ^^; 

I was actually concerned about his status... because of being awake for 48 hours, and probably through the use of caffeine. Assuming you were saying I was the one sniping, I suggest you re-read my post. >.>


----------

